# Format 4GB SDHC card to FAT16



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

So here is my dilemma. I have a 4GB SDHC card I wanted to use in a camera that doesn't support SDHC cards, just old SD cards. I read that SD cards use FAT16 and format upto 2GB. Is there an application I could use to format my SDHC with FAT16 and bring it down to a 2GB partition?

I just want to see if it'll actually work


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Use the cmd/ format command.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255867


----------



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

I actually found out a solution for my attempt over the weekend! I tried the cmd format command, and could get it to FAT16, but I had trouble setting a partition size. Ended using a live cd for gparted and was able to get it to 2GB and FAT16. 

Though the attempt was a failure. Even with doing the above, I could not get the SDHC card to work in a SD only camera. The attempt was fun enough though.


----------

